# 2016 Nissan Altima Gets Facelift, More Features



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The facelifted 2016 Nissan Altima has been revealed with a refreshed look, more safety and connectivity features and a sportier new SR trim level.*
> 
> The Altima was totally redesigned just three years ago, but the mid-cycle facelift adopts some of the design language used on the divisive Maxima. The front and rear fascias are totally new, with the front bumper now sporting Nissan’s V-shaped grille and LED headlights with the signature boomerang shape.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Altima Gets Facelift, More Features at AutoGuide.com.


----------

